

How the web lost its way – and its founding principles - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/24/internet-lost-its-way-tim-berners-lee-world-wide-web

======
mileszim
This is silly hit-piece journalism. Of course the internet has changed... I'm
surprised he expected conformity to his ideology as it opened up to everyone
and everyone else's ideologies. There is no "right" or "wrong" way the
internet can exist, its an evolving communication paradigm.

Expecting everyone to go along with his philosophies of using the web without
any enforcement of that is like a high-schooler's attitude towards communism.
Social paradigms evolve and adapt as needed. The internet, and its users, are
going to be just fine.

